# New Addition!



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Last night I rescued a kitten from unfavorable living conditions. The mother cat had a litter of 12 weeks olds, was nursing 4 week olds and was pregnant. Covered in fleas and they have worms. So I took a male





































Havent decided on a name yet although I am open to suggestions. I plan to feed him raw


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

He is SOOOOOOOOO adorable!

As for a name, you should wait until you know his personality and then name him after a Greek God! Because then him and Theus could be, like, BROTHERS or something! haha. They do look a lot alike, him and Theus. XP

So glad that you could overcome all the drama to post! :biggrin::wink:

PS - LOVE the blanket on your bed!!!! XD


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That is one cute baby cat.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not 100% sure on the age. I didnt ask as I wanted out fast as I was getting bitten by fleas. I was told by someone else hes about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! What a little doll! I don't think he could be any cuter! Congrats. :smile:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres a few more


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Cyoot Kitteh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

What a little cutie-patootie! Love that he's decided to lay in the Christmas tree! I'm sure after having him home for a few days you will come up with a name that suits him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cute little guy! Thanks for rescuing this sweet angel! To ke he looks to be older than 6-7 weeks since he's so big. My guess would be more like 12 weeks. How much does he weigh?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just short of 3 pounds. Here is a picture of his teeth if that helps


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

He is so adorable.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a cutie he is, thank you for giving him a good home. Have to mention what a good dog Lincoln is as well, from the looks of it they are going to be great mates.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG. THE TEETH PIC. I love him!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, definitely closer to 10-12 weeks old. Typically kittens gain one pound a month until they reach 6-8 months and then it slows down. Still one cute kitten! What are you feeding him now? Started raw yet?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a cute kitty! Congrats and thanks for getting him out of that awful situation!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well right now I am feeding canned while I deworm him as its easier for me to mix the stuff in with canned. Then while I do that I will be research how to calculate how much raw to feed etc etc. If anyone feels like helping me out on that send me a PM or face book if you have me. I tried reading online but nothing makes any sense.

Here is a pic, I tried giving him a smashed up wing to see if he would eat it. OMG he went into town with it. The only thing was he didnt seem to want to chew the bones so he just picked the meat off. I wanna raise him as naturally as possible.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the problem I have with Theus! I want to feed him raw, but he won't chew on the bones! haha. Bless his little heart, your little guy is sooooooo flipping adorable!


----------



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

He looks like an Oliver...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres more for humour. He stole Lincolns smelt...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm probably wrong as I know nothing about cats, but thats why I sortof wish I'd gotten my cat as a young kitten. It seems like its a lot easier to start them off on raw that it is to switch them over when they're older. 
Anyway, thats great he loves it. It's going to be so easy for you, you lucky so and so.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah he seems pretty healthy too. I do notice odd sneezing but there is no discharge or lethargy to accompany that. I will get him in for a check up next week at some point tho . I wont be feeding him any more raw as I dont wanna bother his tummy. But when I switch it will be cold turkey. OMG this is so exciting. my first raw fed kitty. My previous kitty...wanted nothing to do with raw but thats because I wasnt feeding raw at the time, so she wasnt able to get introduced until later.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Does he have a name yet? :smile:

Is Lincoln named after the president? If so, it would be cute to name the kitty after a president as well....

I like these:
George
John Quincy Adams (Quincy for short)
Theodore Roosevelt (Teddy for short)
Woodrow
Calvin 
Truman


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lincoln is named after my previous dogs sire. Here is a list I compiled so far

Watson
L.B( Pronounced Elby) stands for Lincolns Buddy
Choas
Yukon
Oscar
Phoenix


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I vote for Oscar.

He's very cute but you did me in with the kitten teeth pic. If there's one thing I adore more than little kitten feet it's little kitten teeth. I want to lick them!!!!

(Not really, guys.)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I started my new kitten off with ground raw turkey (also easy to mix meds into :wink and then started introducing cornish game hen to get him used to bigger chunks of meat and tiny bones first. he's doing really well with it except that he also is not a huge bone-chewer...yet! My last set of kittens I started on raw got so good that they'd eat a full chicken drumstick every day, bones and all but it did take them a little while to work up to it and I don't feel like they suffered nutritionally at all with less bones growing up either.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah today is his first day of 100% all raw. Cans are going to the SPCA


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

He's a very interesting little fellow. Really like his classic tabby markings(round these parts theres only ever striped tabby marks xD), and it almost looks like he may have a little bit of maine **** somewhere, or at least it looks like he will be longhaired :tongue:
I say Elby(L.B) or Yukon :biggrin:

I predict his future look:
(sorry for the giant photo)


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous kitty. Love the raw pictures!!!!


----------

